# Raymarine Autohelm/Pilot ST4000



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

The motor on my Raymarine ST4000 is shot. Raymarine does not have this motor in stock any more nor will they make anymore. So several questions:


Will a "newer" motor work? And if so what is the new part number?
If a "newer" motor will not work, does anyone one know of a source for a motor for this unit? Raymarine part # is N012, retails for $42.00
When I called Raymarine, their options were to buy a new wheel assemble ($600 ish) or try to find someone with NOS of the original motor. Anyone have other ideas?


I looked on eBay already.

DrB


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

DrB said:


> The motor on my Raymarine ST4000 is shot. Raymarine does not have this motor in stock any more nor will they make anymore. So several questions:
> 
> 
> Will a "newer" motor work? And if so what is the new part number?
> ...


Look on eBay again and find a seller called Kodiakjack99. Contact him and ask if he has the part you need. He purchased a stock of NOS Autohelm stuff and only advertises a portion of what he has available on Ebay.

No relation other than a satisfied customer. He supplied me with a replacement receptical for my AH4000 when a guest accidently snapped mine off, and just recently (still sitting in the box at home) a replacement "brain" for my 4000. Neither item was listed on ebay.

I found out about him through an ealier post here on SN and he has been very accomodating and helpful.

Good Luck.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That's a nice bit of info, midlife.... great!



midlifesailor said:


> Look on eBay again and find a seller called Kodiakjack99. Contact him and ask if he has the part you need. He purchased a stock of NOS Autohelm stuff and only advertises a portion of what he has available on Ebay.
> 
> No relation other than a satisfied customer. He supplied me with a replacement receptical for my AH4000 when a guest accidently snapped mine off, and just recently (still sitting in the box at home) a replacement "brain" for my 4000. Neither item was listed on ebay.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Not only is it a nice piece of info*



Faster said:


> That's a nice bit of info, midlife.... great!


it paid off.

I contacted the person that midlifesailor suggested. Not only has he already emailed me back, he had the part and slightly less than retail!

Nice post midlife and thanks.

DrB


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm happy to see the lead paid off. I too have purchased from him in the past. Very nice and professional!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad it worked out. 

I eventually hope to upgrade my autopilot but its sure good to have a place to turn while I keep the existing one on life support.


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

How much did you pay? I've got one I need to put on ebay... but I keep putting it off... need to get it out of the house.


----------



## Thyme (Dec 20, 2009)

*autopilot interest*

Hi noworries,

Did you get around to selling your autopilot? If not perhaps you will sell it to me?
Thanks, Thyme


----------



## Ingramport sailor (Jan 28, 2012)

*autopilot query*

Hi fellowsailers

This is my first post I just joined up today and my wife and I are planning to do a lot more coastal cruising around Nova Scotia and therefore need a reliable 3rd helmsman called auto.

We have a 37 oday center cockpit and our autohelm 3000 analog compass takes a surgeons hands to set up an often it goes off wandering within the hour.I need to get a user friendly autohelm within my limited budget and I like what I read about the autohelm st3000 and st4000 with push button controls. My boat loaded weighs16000 lbs and I am looking for advice as to what is my best choice for a secondhand autohelm? Does anyone have a good working used autohelm that will handle my 37 cc Oday. If not what is recommended for a new autohelm giving the best bang for the buck. I do want to do it right.

Appreciate your feedback
Ingramport sailor


----------



## CaptainDan99 (Jan 10, 2010)

If your motor is good, why not switch out the control head with a ST3000.


----------



## Ingramport sailor (Jan 28, 2012)

Captain Dan99

Motor works fine,how easy is it to switch over to an st3000 control head? If easy to fit are they easy to find a used head?

Ingramport sailor


----------



## CaptainDan99 (Jan 10, 2010)

If you have the analog 3000, the one with a compass rose on top with red & green lights, it uses 4 wires to the motor. You can convert it to a two wire easily if you are handy with soldering. You would also need to add a plug to the motor wire to attach to the control head. The 3000 and ST3000 heads can usually be found on ebay or maybe in a local used marine store. Email me if you need more info about the 4 wire conversion.


----------



## Ingramport sailor (Jan 28, 2012)

*autohelm 3000*

Captain Dan99

I do have the round compass rose type with the red and green light.

Thanks for the feedback. I will start looking for a control head and plug connector. Also I am good at soldering but will have to ask you to point me to where I can find out what the wiring circuitry would need to be going from 4 wire to 2 wire.

Thanks again
Ingramport sailor


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's an ST4000 for sale near me if anyone is interested:

Raymarine Autohelm 4000+ autopilot - Ontario Parts, Trailers, Accessories For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

Santa brought me a Smartpilot X5. I have to get around to mounting it, and first deciding what to do with/where to install the display.


----------



## Andrew Thompson (Nov 13, 2013)

Dan, hi. I saw your post (from last year) about the conversion of a four wire Autohelm motor to two. I have one of the old compass rose type AH3000 from which I want to use the motor on another pilot controller - not sure which yet. I've identified that the red and blue wires will drive the motor fwd or reverse, but don't quite get the yellow and green, other than measuring that they sit at around 4v when the pilot is not turning the motor and (depending on rotation) 8v or 4 v when it is. Wondered whether they were either feedback or damping in some way?

I'd really appreciate your advice about what the wires do and how to convert.

Many thanks

Andrew Thompson, Fisher 30 "Jojac"



CaptainDan99 said:


> If you have the analog 3000, the one with a compass rose on top with red & green lights, it uses 4 wires to the motor. You can convert it to a two wire easily if you are handy with soldering. You would also need to add a plug to the motor wire to attach to the control head. The 3000 and ST3000 heads can usually be found on ebay or maybe in a local used marine store. Email me if you need more info about the 4 wire conversion.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Andrew.. from what I understand Dan is very helpful (and knowledgeable) with this sort of thing.. once you get a few more posts you might send him a PM if he doesn't notice the resurrection of this thread. I think his email is somewhere on this board too...


----------



## Andrew Thompson (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Faster - I'm trying to build up my posts but only if I have something useful to contribute!

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

Andrew, to help with your post count, what do you sail, and how is the sailing in your part of England?


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Andrew Thompson said:


> Thanks Faster - I'm trying to build up my posts but only if I have something useful to contribute!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


Speaking of posting more.... a friend of mine sails a Fisher 25. We all sail on the Columbia River in Portland, OR.
Fishers are quite rare around here.
I've been out for a sail and was impressed at how much boat interior there was and how solid it felt. Takes quite a bit of wind to move it, though, and pointing is not what it likes....


Anyhow, do contribute when you can. Everyone has something to add! (Well, almost everyone...!)
:laugher

Cheers,
Loren

ps: I used an Autohelm 4000S on my current boat for a decade, and then upgraded to a Raymarine X5. The software is supposed to be better, but I do not see any obvious changes in the hardware quality...


----------



## Andrew Thompson (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Brewgyver

Thanks! We have a 40 year old Fisher 30 - a very sturdy motorsailer. When she was built she would have been considered a large yacht and she is still capable of squashing some of the newer bigger but lighter boats as she weighs in at around 7.5 tons laden. Sailing here has been good this year but the gales are just starting to get a bit too frequent - another gale warning just broadcast.

I must post a profile picture showing the boat.

All the best

Andrew


----------



## CaptainDan99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Andrew,

To convert to a 2 wire, remove the small circuit board on the back of the motor. Solder two wires to the tabs on the motor and you are done.


----------



## Andrew Thompson (Nov 13, 2013)

Dan, thanks - had a look inside the motor/gear casing and can see what to do now. All I need now is a controller of some kind to drive the thing.....

Thanks for your help, much appreciated

Andrew


----------



## jdad1234 (Jun 2, 2014)

Capt. Dan:
I just posted a problem with my ST4000+. You may be able to help.
The head always reads 50 Deg. I disconnected the wires from the Fluxgate at the head and reconnected. Not help. I will disconnect and measure the resistance per the manual. Any thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks.
John
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

